# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ALO24H trở thành thành viên chính thức của hiệp hội thương mại điện tử việt na

## blkaka

*alo24h trở thành thành viên chính thức của hiệp hội thương mại điện tử việt nam,* 
*1 bước khẳng định thương hiệu và uy tín của website số 1 về trang sức tại vn:* 

*http://alo24h.com.vn/home/article_info.php?articles_id=64&oscsid=c90e6b80121  2672801d200b6d70b049c*​

----------


## vanvuive

*http://alo24h.com.vn/home/article_in...d200b6d70b049c*

----------


## thanhmaximum

*trang sức ngọc trai, pha lê, túi xách* 
*website:* *www.alo24h.com.vn*
0977888079 - 082947687

----------


## hoanganh2

không biết có trao đổi liên kết với viet blog hay của mình được ko nhỉ?

----------


## saolaikhong

*trang sức ngọc trai, pha lê, túi xách* 
*website:* *www.alo24h.com.vn*
0977888079 - 082947687

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

*trang sức ngọc trai, pha lê, túi xách* 
*website:* *www.alo24h.com.vn*
0977888079 - 082947687

----------


## hienpq

*www.alo24h.com.vn*
__________________

----------


## kimthanhthethao123

truy cập ngay nhé *www.alo24h.com.vn*

----------


## deadbyme

giao hàng miễn phí toàn quốc
truy cập ngay nhé:

*www.alo24h.com.vn*

----------


## okbebu

__________________
*trang sức ngọc trai, pha lê, túi xách* 
*website:* *www.alo24h.com.vn*
0977888079 - 082947687

----------


## nguyenhuongit

ngọc trai, pha lê, túi đựng laptop
website: www.alo24h.com.vn 
0903097077, giao hàng miễn phí toàn quốc

----------


## bocghenem

*trang sức ngọc trai, pha lê, túi xách* 
*website:* *www.alo24h.com.vn*
0977888079 - 082947687 
​

----------

